# bukas ulit and maging



## Reflections

Hi,

I would like to understand how the following text can be translated into English language. Sent before logging out from chat.

''nyt2 na  gus2 kna m2log bukas ulit''
''maging asawa mo din ako'' 

Does the second second mean - I will marry you? 

Thanks,


----------



## forever_learner

1) Bukas ulit ~ See you again tomorrow!
2) Oo, at ang "din" salita = as well, too.


----------



## Reflections

Thank you forever_learner for the answer.
I think there is a scope for more explanation.


----------



## kjrf

No, the second means
I will be your wife/husband (sooner or later)

The text translated to English

Good night for now, I want to sleep  (tomorrow again)
I will be your wife/husband (sooner or later)


----------



## forever_learner

Reflections, I didn't mention it, but you can see it at the right of my post, that I'm not a native, but another Tagalog learner like you.  Hope that helped a little anyway. That was my only intention: to help.
I don't know exactly what other explanation you would like to hear/read, because you didn't ask for it, but if I can, I'd love to add more, I really like peers help in the languages I learn.

K, thanks for your insight. I just have one doubt (because as I specified above, I'm learning Tagalog, not a native, I'm Spanish native actually). Why the "din" in the 2nd sentence? Isn't it the same din of "too, as well"? And where do you infer the sooner or later thing (maybe in the din itself used differently?)

Thanks!


----------



## Reflections

forever_learner, actually the more explanation was sought from the  native speakers of Tagalog as I had seen you are a Spanish speaker. You  are right, I should have been more specific in seeking further help.  Sorry about that. 

Thanks Kjrf for the reply.

I too have  the same doubt in my mind because when I used Goole Translator, the  transaltion was "I will marry you too/as well". Also, is the word  ''Asawa ko'' use to refer both husband and wife?


----------



## kjrf

You're welcome
Yes "asawa ko " means my husband/wife


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> ''nyt2 (Nighty-night) na  gus2 (gusto) ko na m2log (matulog) bukas ulit''
> ''magiging asawa mo din ako''
> 
> Does the second second mean - I will marry you?



_Goodnight, I want to go to sleep. Let's do this again tomorrow (Let's text each other again tomorrow).
I will become your spouse too OR Furthermore / In addition, I will become your spouse._

First, *din* is indeed the equivalent of the adverbs _also, too, besides _or_ in addition._ Second, *asawa* (spouse) is gender-neutral and can mean either _husband_ or _wife_.

Perhaps because this was a text conversation in which a lot of abbreviations were used or because the person was very sleepy and tired and did not bother to make himself/herself very clear, the second line can be interpreted in a number of ways. 

1) I will become your spouse too -- "In addition to being your very good friend now, someday I will be your spouse too".
2) I will become your spouse too -- "In addition to the spouse you have now, I too will become your spouse" (in the sense of a plural marriage, which as I understand is allowed in certain cultures and religions particularly in the southern Philippines. Look up _Tausug men and marriage practices_ on the web.)
3) Furthermore, I will become your spouse -- "I may be very tired and sleepy right now so I have to say goodnight, but let's continue this conversation tomorrow and eventually I will become your spouse."

So, nowhere in the text even in its very abbreviated form does it say "I will marry you."

My sense from the tone of the text is that it was written in a lighthearted and playful manner. Unless we get further information, based on this text alone I would say the second line was not meant to be taken seriously. My reading of it is that it was written half-heartedly or may even have been meant as a light tease. If I were to expand the text and maintain the tone as I perceive it to be, it would go something like this:

_I'm tired so goodnight for now but let's pick up where we left off tomorrow, ok? And oh by the way, if we keep this up I might end up being your husband, lol. Nighty-night!_


----------



## Reflections

Hi DotterKat,

Thanks a million again for the detailed explanation. You are very good in reading between the lines. 

You were spot on point number 1. Yes, the best friend is more to the context. As it was said in English, I did not post it here. She had said the following line before talking about being Asawa Ko, "oo naman (of course), I want you to be my best friend".

Thanks again


----------

